# system registry



## ladynimue (Jan 20, 2003)

HI 
I just ran DD diagnostic tool and got this


------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: The file sis630m.drv is not digitally signed, which means that it has not been tested by Microsoft's Windows Hardware Quality Labs (WHQL). Current drivers tested for a WHQL logo are only available on Windows ME, Windows 2000, and Windows XP. New Windows 98 drivers are no longer tested for WHQL logos.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
Sound Tab 3: No problems found.
Sound Tab 4: No problems found.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: Problems were found in the system registry. Details are available in the saved text file.


where do I find saved text file??How do I solve problem with system registry?

Ladynimue


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Did you click the button marked Save All Information? If you had, a text file named DxDiag.txt would have been created. Open that in Notepad and find out what the problems were. Post that information here, please. Copy and paste it into a reply. Someone will have a look. 

If you don't have DxDiag.txt then run the tests again and Save all information to create the file.


----------



## ladynimue (Jan 20, 2003)

Hi
here is dx text
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: The file sis630m.drv is not digitally signed, which means that it has not been tested by Microsoft's Windows Hardware Quality Labs (WHQL). Current drivers tested for a WHQL logo are only available on Windows ME, Windows 2000, and Windows XP. New Windows 98 drivers are no longer tested for WHQL logos.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
Sound Tab 3: No problems found.
Sound Tab 4: No problems found.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: Problems were found in the system registry. Details are available in the saved text file.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: SiS 630/730
Manufacturer: SiS
Chip type: 730 Rev 31
DAC type: Internal
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_6300&SUBSYS_63001039&REV_31\001000
Display Memory: 15.0 MB
Current Mode: 800 x 600 (16 bit)(optimal refresh rate) 
Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
Driver Name: sis630m.drv
Driver Version: 4.13.0001.2030 (English)
DDI Version: 7
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 8/30/2001 18:30:52, 175936 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: No
WHQL Date Stamp: None
VDD: *vdd
Mini VDD: sis630m.vxd
Mini VDD Date: , 0 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71ED9-2040-11CF-6774-014393C2C935}
Vendor ID: 0x1039
Device ID: 0x6300
SubSys ID: 0x63001039
Revision ID: 0x0031
Revision ID: 0x0031
Video Accel: 
Deinterlace Caps: n/a
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: SiS 7018 Wave
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_7018&SUBSYS_70181039&REV_02\BUS_00&DEV_01&FUNC_04
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: sis7018.sys
Driver Version: 5.00.0000.6170 (English)
Driver Attributes: Beta Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 4/15/2002 16:57:56, 397934 bytes
Other Files: sis7018.sys
Driver Provider: Silicon Integrated Systems Corp.(1.17.02)
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0xF5F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 8000, 48000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

Description: Game Compatible Device (emulated)
Default Sound Playback: No
Default Voice Playback: No
Hardware ID: MODEMWAVE\INTEL(R)_HAM_5628_V.92_MODEM\PCI&VEN_8086&DEV_1040&SUBSYS_10008086&REV_00&BUS_00&DEV_09&FUNC_00
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 89
Type: Emulated
Driver Name: 
Driver Version: 
Driver Attributes: 
WHQL Logo'd: 
Date and Size: 
Other Files: serwave.vxd
Driver Provider: Intel
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0x0
Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

Description: Voice Modem Wave #00 Line (emulated)
Default Sound Playback: No
Default Voice Playback: No
Hardware ID: MODEMWAVE\INTEL(R)_HAM_5628_V.92_MODEM\PCI&VEN_8086&DEV_1040&SUBSYS_10008086&REV_00&BUS_00&DEV_09&FUNC_00
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 81
Type: Emulated
Driver Name: 
Driver Version: 
Driver Attributes: 
WHQL Logo'd: 
Date and Size: 
Other Files: serwave.vxd
Driver Provider: Intel
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0x0
Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

Description: Voice Modem Wave #00 Handset (emulated)
Default Sound Playback: No
Default Voice Playback: No
Hardware ID: MODEMWAVE\INTEL(R)_HAM_5628_V.92_MODEM\PCI&VEN_8086&DEV_1040&SUBSYS_10008086&REV_00&BUS_00&DEV_09&FUNC_00
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 83
Type: Emulated
Driver Name: 
Driver Version: 
Driver Attributes: 
WHQL Logo'd: 
Date and Size: 
Other Files: serwave.vxd
Driver Provider: Intel
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0x0
Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: SiS 7018 Wave
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: sis7018.sys
Driver Version: 5.00.0000.6170 (English)
Driver Attributes: Beta Retail
Date and Size: 4/15/2002 16:57:56, 397934 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x40
Format Flags: 0xF00

Description: Game Compatible Device (emulated)
Default Sound Capture: No
Default Voice Capture: No
Driver Name: 
Driver Version: 
Driver Attributes: 
Date and Size: 
Cap Flags: 0x0
Format Flags: 0x0

Description: Voice Modem Wave #00 Line (emulated)
Default Sound Capture: No
Default Voice Capture: No
Driver Name: 
Driver Version: 
Driver Attributes: 
Date and Size: 
Cap Flags: 0x20
Format Flags: 0x0

Description: Voice Modem Wave #00 Handset (emulated)
Default Sound Capture: No
Default Voice Capture: No
Driver Name: 
Driver Version: 
Driver Attributes: 
Date and Size: 
Cap Flags: 0x20
Format Flags: 0x0

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\gm.dls
DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
Acceleration: n/a
Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
SiS 7018 Wave, Software (Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal
MIDI Mapper, Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth, Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
SiS Wavetable, Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, External
Roland MPU-401, Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, External
Roland MPU-401, Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Input, No DLS, External
Registry: OK
Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: Yes
Registry: Errors found
Key 'HKCR\CLSID\{92187326-72B4-11d0-A1AC-0000F8026977}\ProgID' is missing.


-----------
USB Devices
-----------

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (4.09.0000.0900)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (4.09.0000.0900)
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (4.09.0000.0900)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (4.09.0000.0900)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (4.09.0000.0900)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (4.09.0000.0900)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (4.09.0000.0900)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (4.09.0000.0900)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: PPP Adapter. - 
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider: Intel(R) Ham 5628 V.92 Modem
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM1
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM3

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------

------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
ddraw.dll: 4.09.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 358400 bytes
ddraw16.dll: 4.07.0000.0700 English Final Retail 9/9/1999 07:00:00 28496 bytes
ddrawex.dll: 4.87.0000.0700 English Final Retail 9/9/1999 07:00:00 24092 bytes
ddraw.vxd: 4.07.0000.0700 English Final Retail 9/9/1999 07:00:00 30469 bytes
ddhelp.exe: 4.09.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 32768 bytes
dxapi.sys: 4.87.0000.0700 English Final Retail 9/9/1999 07:00:00 2170 bytes
d3d8.dll: 4.09.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 1188864 bytes
d3dref8.dll: 4.08.0000.0400 English Final Retail 11/3/2000 14:35:22 236544 bytes
d3d9.dll: 4.09.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 1629184 bytes
d3dim.dll: 4.07.0000.0700 English Final Retail 9/9/1999 07:00:00 625690 bytes
d3dim700.dll: 4.09.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 892416 bytes
d3dref.dll: 4.08.0000.0400 English Final Retail 11/3/2000 14:35:22 140800 bytes
d3dramp.dll: 4.07.0000.0700 English Final Retail 9/9/1999 07:00:00 589852 bytes
d3drm.dll: 4.06.0002.0436 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 446464 bytes
d3dxof.dll: 4.06.0002.0436 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 118784 bytes
d3dpmesh.dll: 4.06.0002.0436 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 102400 bytes
dplay.dll: 4.03.0000.1096 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 57344 bytes
dplayx.dll: 4.09.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 229376 bytes
dpmodemx.dll: 4.09.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 36864 bytes
dpwsock.dll: 4.03.0000.1096 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 40960 bytes
dpwsockx.dll: 4.09.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 65536 bytes
dplaysvr.exe: 4.09.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 40960 bytes
dpnsvr.exe: 4.09.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 28672 bytes
dpnet.dll: 4.09.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 376832 bytes
dpnlobby.dll: 4.09.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 16384 bytes
dpnaddr.dll: 4.09.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 16384 bytes
dpvoice.dll: 4.09.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 208896 bytes
dpvsetup.exe: 4.09.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 86016 bytes
dpvvox.dll: 4.09.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 122880 bytes
dpvacm.dll: 4.09.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 32768 bytes
dpnhpast.dll: 4.09.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 45056 bytes
dpnhupnp.dll: 4.09.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 73728 bytes
dpserial.dll: 4.03.0000.1096 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 49152 bytes
dinput.dll: 4.08.0001.0901 English Final Retail 10/30/2001 08:10:00 172032 bytes
dinput8.dll: 4.08.0001.0901 English Final Retail 10/30/2001 08:10:00 192512 bytes
dinput.vxd: 4.08.0001.0881 English Final Retail 10/30/2001 08:10:00 10874 bytes
dimap.dll: 4.08.0001.0881 English Final Retail 10/30/2001 08:10:00 94208 bytes
diactfrm.dll: 4.08.0001.0881 English Final Retail 10/30/2001 08:10:00 397312 bytes
vjoyd.vxd: 4.08.0001.0881 English Final Retail 10/30/2001 08:10:00 33882 bytes
joyhid.vxd: 4.88.0001.0881 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 13067 bytes
joy.cpl: 4.08.0001.0881 English Final Retail 10/30/2001 08:10:00 442368 bytes
gcdef.dll: 4.08.0001.0881 English Final Retail 10/30/2001 08:10:00 491520 bytes
gchand.dll: 4.08.0001.0881 English Final Retail 10/30/2001 08:10:00 6656 bytes
pid.dll: 4.08.0001.0881 English Final Retail 10/30/2001 08:10:00 40960 bytes
gameenum.sys: 4.07.0000.0700 English Final Retail 9/9/1999 07:00:00 10512 bytes
hidgame.sys: 4.07.0000.0700 English Final Retail 12/8/1999 07:00:02 8880 bytes
msanalog.vxd: 4.08.0001.0881 English Final Retail 10/30/2001 08:10:00 12745 bytes
msjstick.drv: 4.08.0001.0881 English Final Retail 10/30/2001 08:10:00 2352 bytes
dsound.dll: 4.09.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 457728 bytes
dsound3d.dll: 4.09.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 1331200 bytes
dsound.vxd: 4.09.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 47664 bytes
dswave.dll: 4.09.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 17920 bytes
dsdmo.dll: 4.09.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 186880 bytes
dsdmoprp.dll: 4.09.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 68096 bytes
dmusic.dll: 4.09.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 98304 bytes
dmusic16.dll: 4.09.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 10992 bytes
dmusic32.dll: 4.09.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 28672 bytes
dmband.dll: 4.09.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 26624 bytes
dmcompos.dll: 4.09.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 57856 bytes
dmime.dll: 4.09.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 171008 bytes
dmloader.dll: 4.09.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 32768 bytes
dmstyle.dll: 4.09.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 98304 bytes
dmsynth.dll: 4.09.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 100352 bytes
dmscript.dll: 4.09.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 76288 bytes
dx7vb.dll: 4.09.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 602112 bytes
dx8vb.dll: 4.09.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 1189888 bytes
dxdiagn.dll: 4.09.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 1638400 bytes
mfc40.dll: 4.01.0000.6140 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 933888 bytes
mfc42.dll: 6.00.8665.0000 English Beta Retail 4/6/2000 20:13:36 995383 bytes
wsock32.dll: 4.10.0000.1998 English Final Retail 9/13/2002 01:45:14 40960 bytes
amstream.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 65024 bytes
devenum.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 54784 bytes
dxmasf.dll: 6.04.0007.1112 English Final Retail 8/9/2002 14:37:58 498448 bytes
mciqtz.drv: 4.00.0096.0729 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 11776 bytes
mciqtz32.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 34304 bytes
mpg2splt.ax: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 135168 bytes
msdmo.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 12800 bytes
encapi.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 18944 bytes
qasf.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 258424 bytes
qcap.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 177152 bytes
qdv.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 268800 bytes
qdvd.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 352768 bytes
qedit.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 522240 bytes
qedwipes.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 733184 bytes
quartz.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 1128960 bytes
quartz.vxd: 4.00.0000.0501 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 5672 bytes
strmdll.dll: 4.01.0000.3857 English Final Retail 8/9/2002 14:37:58 252736 bytes
vidx16.dll: 0.00.0000.0000 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 10240 bytes
iac25_32.ax: 2.00.0005.0050 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 198656 bytes
ir41_32.ax: 4.31.0016.0002 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 857600 bytes
ir41_qc.dll: 4.30.0062.0001 English Final Retail 6/19/2001 12:06:48 120320 bytes
ir41_qcx.dll: 4.30.0064.0001 English Final Retail 6/19/2001 12:06:50 338432 bytes
ir50_32.dll: 5.1026.0015.0041 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 753664 bytes
ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.0063.0038 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 212992 bytes
ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.0064.0038 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 196608 bytes
ivfsrc.ax: 5.03.0002.0038 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 139264 bytes
mswebdvd.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 195072 bytes
ks.sys: 4.90.3010.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 126464 bytes
ksproxy.ax: 4.90.3010.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 117760 bytes
ksuser.dll: 4.90.3010.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 4096 bytes
stream.sys: 4.90.3010.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 46080 bytes
mspclock.sys: 4.90.3010.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 5248 bytes
mskssrv.sys: 4.90.3010.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 7424 bytes
swenum.sys: 4.90.3010.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 4096 bytes
mstee.sys: 4.90.3010.0900 English Final Retail 12/12/2002 00:14:32 5504 bytes
bdaplgin.ax: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/4/2002 01:33:42 16896 bytes
bdasup.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/4/2002 09:14:24 11392 bytes
msdvbnp.ax: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/4/2002 01:33:22 52224 bytes
psisdecd.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/4/2002 01:33:32 354816 bytes
psisrndr.ax: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/4/2002 01:33:24 30208 bytes
ipsink.ax: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/4/2002 01:33:44 14848 bytes
mpeg2data.ax: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/4/2002 01:33:22 56832 bytes
ndisip.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/10/2002 23:55:58 8448 bytes
mpe.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/6/2002 23:55:36 15104 bytes
streamip.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/4/2002 09:14:24 14464 bytes
msvidctl.dll: 6.05.0001.0900 English Final Retail 12/4/2002 01:34:36 481792 bytes
slip.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/4/2002 09:14:26 10880 bytes
nabtsfec.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/4/2002 09:14:42 83968 bytes
ccdecode.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/4/2002 09:14:42 16384 bytes
vbisurf.ax: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/4/2002 01:33:56 27648 bytes
msyuv.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/4/2002 09:11:00 16896 bytes
kstvtune.ax: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/4/2002 12:06:48 274432 bytes
ksxbar.ax: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/4/2002 01:33:50 39936 bytes
kswdmcap.ax: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/4/2002 12:06:56 226304 bytes
wstcodec.sys: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/4/2002 09:14:42 18688 bytes
wstdecod.dll: 5.03.0000.0900 English Final Retail 12/4/2002 09:14:44 47104 bytes
msdv.sys: 4.10.2326.0900 English Final Retail 12/4/2002 09:10:22 56832 bytes

------------------------------------
Inactive Display Entries in Registry
------------------------------------
Card name: SiS 630
Driver: sis630m.drv

----------------------------------
Inactive Sound Entries in Registry
----------------------------------
Card name: CMI8738/C3DX PCI Audio Device
Driver: cmpci95.drv
Card name: PCtel Serial Wave Device
Driver: serwvdrv.drv

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

Video Capture Sources:
STV0680 Camera,0x00200000,0,0,QCAP.DLL,6.05.0001.0900

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
MSScreen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Indeo(R) audio software,0x00500000,1,1,IAC25_32.AX,2.00.0005.0050
C-Media Audio Filter,0x00680000,1,1,,
Windows Media Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,MSADDS32.AX,4.01.0000.3857
Indeo® video 5.04 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,IR50_32.DLL,5.1026.0015.0041
Indeo® video 5.04 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,IR50_32.DLL,5.1026.0015.0041
Indeo(R) audio software,0x00500000,1,1,IAC25_32.AX,2.00.0005.0050
IVF source filter,0x00600000,0,1,IVFSRC.AX,5.03.0002.0038
Cutlist File Source,0x00200000,0,1,QCUT.DLL,6.01.0005.0217
Lyric Parser,0x00400000,1,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,ACELPDEC.AX,1.04.0000.0000
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,MPG4DS32.AX,3.00.0000.2700
ClearVideo® Decompression Filter,0x00800000,1,1,CLRAMD.AX,2.00.0000.0001
TrueMotion 2.0 Decompressor,0x00600001,1,1,TM20DEC.AX,2.00.0006.0003
VIVO Audio Decoder Filter,0x00800002,1,1,VVAUDFLT.AX,3.00.0000.0001
VIVO Video Decoder Filter,0x00600001,1,1,VVVIDFLT.AX,3.00.0000.0000
Internal LMRT Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,LMRTREND.DLL,6.01.0005.0124
URL StreamRenderer,0x00600000,1,0,LMRTREND.DLL,6.01.0005.0124
Windows Media source filter,0x00600000,0,2,DXMASF.DLL,6.04.0007.1112
ASF DIB Handler,0x00600000,1,1,DXMASF.DLL,6.04.0007.1112
ASF ACM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,DXMASF.DLL,6.04.0007.1112
ASF ICM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,DXMASF.DLL,6.04.0007.1112
ASF URL Handler,0x00600000,1,1,DXMASF.DLL,6.04.0007.1112
ASF JPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,DXMASF.DLL,6.04.0007.1112
ASF DJPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,DXMASF.DLL,6.04.0007.1112
ASF embedded stuff Handler,0x00600000,1,1,DXMASF.DLL,6.04.0007.1112
ASX file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,DXMASF.DLL,6.04.0007.1112
ASX v.2 file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,DXMASF.DLL,6.04.0007.1112
XML Playlist,0x00400000,1,0,DXMASF.DLL,6.04.0007.1112
.RAM file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,DXMASF.DLL,6.04.0007.1112
NSC file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,DXMASF.DLL,6.04.0007.1112
Windows Media Multiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,DXMASF.DLL,6.04.0007.1112
File Source (Netshow URL),0x00400000,0,1,DXMASF.DLL,6.04.0007.1112
Windows Media Update Filter,0x00400000,1,0,DXMASF.DLL,6.04.0007.1112
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,QASF.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,QASF.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,QCAP.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,QCAP.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,QCAP.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,QCAP.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,QDV.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,QDV.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,QDV.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,QDVD.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
Overlay Mixer2,0x00400000,1,1,QDVD.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,QDVD.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,QDVD.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,QEDIT.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,QEDIT.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
Video Renderer,0x00800000,1,0,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
QT Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,L3CODECX.AX,1.05.0000.0050
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,1,0,PSISRNDR.AX,6.05.0001.0900
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,VBISURF.AX,5.03.0000.0900
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,MPG2SPLT.AX,6.05.0001.0900
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,MPG2SPLT.AX,6.05.0001.0900
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,MPG2SPLT.AX,6.05.0001.0900
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,MPEG2DATA.AX,6.05.0001.0900
WST Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,WSTDECOD.DLL,5.03.0000.0900
Indeo® video 4.3 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,IR41_32.AX,4.31.0016.0002
Indeo® video 4.3 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,IR41_32.AX,4.31.0016.0002
Voxware MetaSound Audio Decoder,0x00999999,1,1,VOXMSDEC.AX,1.00.0000.0011
Voxware MetaVoice Audio Decoder,0x00999998,1,1,VOXMVDEC.AX,1.00.0000.0011

Video Compressors:
WMVideo Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,QDV.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
Indeo® video 5.04 Compression Filter,0x00100000,1,1,IR50_32.DLL,5.1026.0015.0041
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
VDOnet VDOWave,0x00200000,1,1,QCAP.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,QCAP.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2,0x00200000,1,1,QCAP.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,QCAP.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,QCAP.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,QCAP.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,QCAP.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
Indeo® video 5.04,0x00200000,1,1,QCAP.DLL,6.05.0001.0900

Audio Capture Sources:
SiS 7018 Wave,0x00200000,0,0,QCAP.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
Game Compatible Device,0x00200000,0,0,QCAP.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
Voice Modem Wave #00 Line,0x00200000,0,0,QCAP.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
Voice Modem Wave #00 Handset,0x00200000,0,0,QCAP.DLL,6.05.0001.0900

Audio Compressors:
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Lernout & Hauspie CELP 4.8kbit/s,0x00200000,1,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
Lernout & Hauspie SBC 8kbit/s,0x00200000,1,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
Lernout & Hauspie SBC 12kbit/s,0x00200000,1,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
Lernout & Hauspie SBC 16kbit/s,0x00200000,1,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft G.723.1,0x00200000,1,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
IAC2,0x00200000,1,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
Windows Media Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
Windows Media Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM),0x00200000,1,1,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0900

Audio Renderers:
SiS 7018 Wave,0x00200000,1,0,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
Game Compatible Device,0x00200000,1,0,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
Voice Modem Wave #00 Line,0x00200000,1,0,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
Voice Modem Wave #00 Handset,0x00200000,1,0,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
DirectSound: SiS 7018 Wave,0x00200000,1,0,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
DirectSound: Game Compatible Device (emulated),0x00200000,1,0,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
DirectSound: Voice Modem Wave #00 Line (emulated),0x00200000,1,0,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
DirectSound: Voice Modem Wave #00 Handset (emulated),0x00200000,1,0,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0900

Midi Renderers:
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth,0x00200000,1,0,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
SiS Wavetable,0x00200000,1,0,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
Roland MPU-401,0x00200000,1,0,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0900
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,QUARTZ.DLL,6.05.0001.0900

BDA Receiver Component:
BDA MPE Filter,0x00600000,1,1,,4.90.3010.0900
BDA Slip De-Framer,0x00600000,1,1,,4.90.3010.0900

BDA Rendering Filters:
BDA IP Sink,0x00200000,1,1,,4.90.3010.0900

WDM Streaming VBI Codecs:
CC Decoder,0x00200000,2,1,,4.90.3010.0900
NABTS/FEC VBI Codec,0x00200000,2,1,,4.90.3010.0900
WST Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,4.90.3010.0900

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
SiS 7018 Wave,0x00200000,2,2,,4.90.3010.0900
SiS Wavetable,0x00200000,1,1,,4.90.3010.0900

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,4.90.3010.0900

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,4.90.3010.0900
Microsoft DirectMusic SW Synth (WDM),0x00200000,1,1,,4.90.3010.0900

WDM Streaming Mixer Devices:
Microsoft Kernel Audio Mixer,0x00200000,2,2,,4.90.3010.0900

WDM Streaming System Devices:
SiS 7018 Wave,0x00000000,0,0,,
SiS Wavetable,0x00200000,16,3,,4.90.3010.0900

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
SiS 7018 Wave,0x00200000,2,2,,4.90.3010.0900
SiS Wavetable,0x00200000,1,1,,4.90.3010.0900

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,4.90.3010.0900

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDVBNP.AX,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDVBNP.AX,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDVBNP.AX,6.05.0001.0900
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDVBNP.AX,6.05.0001.0900

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,1,0,PSISRNDR.AX,6.05.0001.0900
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,MPEG2DATA.AX,6.05.0001.0900

Thank you 

Ladynimue


----------



## AlwaysLearning (Dec 8, 1999)

Hope this helps. http://www.woram.com/LETTER/WINMAG/2001-03.HTM

Good luck


----------



## ladynimue (Jan 20, 2003)

Hi
sorry but I still dont know what I am looking for to repair this
or do I even need to!

Ladynimue


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

I am not on 98 at the moment.

However, you are missing a small entry in the registry. That article suggested this. 

Have you any kind of a utility to clean the registry?
Sometimes they can go too far. A year or two ago, a friend was missing several entries related to DirectX and the culprit was a registry cleaner.


----------



## Alwill (Dec 12, 2000)

Hi Mo and I'll have a ten spot on that registry cleaner being MS Regclean.

You may recall that back at Amazing Techs some time ago, one of the guys (forget who it was now) was missing a lot of registry entries with resultant problems for DirectX and we tracked them down in one of Regclean's Undo files.

So if Ladynimue has been using Regclean it may well be the culprit.


----------



## ladynimue (Jan 20, 2003)

Hi
I have been using regclean.....what do I do now to put it right please

Ladynimue


----------



## AlwaysLearning (Dec 8, 1999)

Regclean creates an undo file in the same folder it resides in. you can merge the whole file by right clicking on it and selecting merge or you could choose edit and find the missing key you posted above. If you choose to find it, you can enter the value in regedit manually (not recommended unless you are comfortable doing open heart surgery on your OS  ), otherwise this from the above link
"I think I learned at least one lesson here: RegClean is a great (and free!) utilityit's good, but it's not perfect. So the next time I run it, I will immediately follow up by running through the DirectX Diagnostic tests. If anything is missing in action, I'll go back to the RegClean undo file to see if it's there. If you do the same thing and discover that RegClean consistently removes things it shouldn't, it might be worthwhile to create a little RESTORE.REG file that contains only those items that you want to put back. Keep the file on hand and run it immediately after each usage of the RegClean utility. The illustration shown here is the beginning of my own little RESTORE.REG file.


This excerpt from one of RegClean's UNDO files was copy/pasted into a small RESTORE.REG file, to restore only those items that had been removed in error. The lines beginning with a semi-colon can be deleted, unless you need a record of when each such edit was made. The long key path enclosed in brackets is in fact one long continuous line"

The illustration did'nt copy, go to link to see it.
The subkey mentioned may not be identical to yours.When the small undo file is made merge it as above.

Good luck


----------



## Alwill (Dec 12, 2000)

ladynimue,

Mo has apparently identified the reg. entry which is missing but I'm afraid that not being expert in matters registry, I'm unable to do likewise. Let's hope she returns shortly (when we were helping the guy mentioned in my earlier post, he was able to identify the reg.entries which he was missing).

In the meantime, go to Regclean's Undo files, right click on each in turn, select Edit in the pop-up menu which appears and then check the entries which appear (in Notepad), to see whether there is anything there that corresponds with an entry in your DXDiag printout.

A good starting point would be if you were able to somehow establish just when you had used Regclean immediately prior to DirectX identifying the registry problem and looking in that Undo file.

Once the entry(ies) is/are identified it is a relatively simple matter to rectify the situation but first steps first.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Hi Alwill ,
It's been a while. How are you?

ladynimue,

Here's what dxdiag had to say: 


> Registry: Errors found
> Key 'HKCR\CLSID\{92187326-72B4-11d0-A1AC-0000F8026977}\ProgID' is missing


 I am attaching a text file named fix1.txt
Download it and name it fix1.reg

Double click on fix1.reg to enter into the registry. I think it should fix your problem. All you are missing is a small entry. I am on 98 tonight and so I believe mine is the same as yours should be. After, run DxDiag again to see if everything is OK.


----------



## Alwill (Dec 12, 2000)

Well Mo I thought I was travelling OK but it's fairly obvious from this present exercise that my powers of observation are open to question. I went through the dxdiag data a couple of times but failed to pick out DirectInput and the identification of the registry error. I'll have to remember to slow down and be more careful.


ladynimue,

I learned about the problems that Regclean causes with DirectX the hard way when it stripped some entries from my registry which caused DX to complain-- it took me some time and trouble to track down Regclean as being the culprit and to rectify the situation.

FWIW, I never used Regclean again.


----------



## ladynimue (Jan 20, 2003)

Hi. mosaic 1
thank you very much,I downloaded your file,saved it ,double clicked and added it to registry files. directx no says no problems found.

my thanks to all who offered help

Ladynimue


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

ladynimue,

You're welcome. I'm glad it's solved for you.


Alwill,

Don't be so hard on yourself. I miss a lot when I have to read some of the long reports in these posts. It's good seeing you again.

Mo


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Dear Mo,
You've blown my mind . . . totally. I had problems with DirectX with my sound, and instead of tracking the problem down, I just went out and bought Sound Blaster and installed it. The amount of information coming at me is incredible on this site. Hmmmmm. If it ain't broke, don't fix it. For the moment I'll let sleeping dogs lie, but the can of worms has been opened. Wow! What an incredible site this is! Thanks for all that info.


----------



## Alwill (Dec 12, 2000)

> Alwill, ...........It's good seeing you again........ Mo


Likewise Mo. Keep well

Alwill


----------

